

Open-Sourcing Our Analysis - Nonnormalizable
http://blog.modeanalytics.com/open-sourcing-our-analysis/

======
swartkrans
I'm not a particular fan of pie charts or donut charts, but the visualization
used in this tool is actually helpful at understanding and comparing nested
amounts.

The reason I don't usually like pie charts or donut charts is because it is
difficult to make comparisons between circular shapes. In most places people
use a pie chart, I think a bar chart would be better. It's easier to compare
different lengths of rectangles than guesstimate differences of pieces of pies
or half circles.

Something about this type of visualization with nested depths seems to be an
outlier. If this information was portrayed in rectangles I'm not sure it would
be better.

~~~
bennstancil
Yeah, I generally agree about pie and donut charts. I thought about unrolling
this one, so that the inner most circle would just be one long bar, and each
successive step would just be an adjacent bar. I'm not sure that makes it
better (and might make it worse, since the whole thing might end up being
really tall).

There might be a clever way to do this with a tree map, but it wouldn't be
particularly intuitive to read.

------
Nonnormalizable
As a fairly new "data scientist," one of the ways I've been constantly jealous
of my Real Programer coworkers is that there's a ton of code out there, open
sourced, on how to build websites or whatever. But comparatively little on
doing analysis (and that mostly data viz). Here are steps towards fixing the
lack!

------
SushiMon
I'm a big fan of using this type of visualization to add an extra dimension in
a digestible way. Adding the third dimension is always the toughest one.

